# Security in workshops



## compound driver 2 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi
Well yesterday I had my fourth unwelcome visitor in 18 months. over the 18 months I have had tools stolen work damaged brass pinched off a full size Fowler and now I was threatened!

Today im off to the security shop for an alarm and a set of dead locks and padlocks finaly I have had enough. We all need to be aware that working alone we are not only at risk from the tools but the scum that walks freely around us. I wish I was back in America and in the knowledge that the police could do something to stop these people. In good old England it seems we the inocent are the ones that are in doubt. The little **** that had a go at me yesterday was put on a train and sent home by the police three hours later he was back taunting me from the road.

What a great way to live!

Cheers kevin


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 17, 2008)

Kevin,

It is everywhere, not just in your part of the world. These little 'shits' as you call them is just the modern way. They think they have the right to take whatever they want, whenever they want, they just won't work like the rest of us. They think the world owes them a living.

I have for security when I built my shop, two steel doors, no windows and a full alarm system. If they manage to get thru my first barrier of a six foot fence around the whole yard with auto lights, I have a fat cat flap in the rear door of the house which lets out the most vicious little bundle of fun you would ever want to meet (to friends once they have been introduced, no problems), to intruders a real balls and ankle biter. This little chappie is alert 24 hours a day. Fart anywhere near mine, and his boundaries, and he is there, waiting to get in first. I don't even think they would get to the ground before he started. Even when we go out he is there, protecting our property.

If they can manage to get thru all this, they are quite welcome to take whatever they want. We used to have regular break ins, but since this was put into place, only one has tried, and failed miserably on the second hurdle, he went over the fence a lot quicker than he came in.

First line with a bit of the second.







Second line, with his bolt hole. Thinking to himself 'Go on, try it, I just fancy a bit of ankle'






Third and final, concrete, steel and alarmed.







John

BTW the nice show of flowers are what the wife plants in the containers at the start of winter, they are washed off and stored away for next back end.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 17, 2008)

Kevin, REALLY, you should work on the missunderstood youf theory, sit them down, give them a sarnie and a cuppa, have a long chat with them and then, and only then, blow their bl**dy heads off with a twelve bore. Ian.


----------



## Bernd (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been thinking of putting up to signs on my property here in the U.S. of A.

First one upon entering the drive:

*"Unless your are a family member, invited guest or making a delivery you are tresspassing and will be shot on site"*

The second on the door to the house.

*"Fight Crime. Shoot Back."*

Bernd

P.S. Lets not get into a disscusion by going to far on this subject. I feel it could get out of hand.


----------



## compound driver 2 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi 
I tell ya something needs to be done in this country its getting to the point of disbelief. I tell my EX
wife in the USA what goes on and she wont believe me. When i told her about him being bought a train ticket by the police I swear she thought i was joking. 

Im now down a 1000 quid on an alarm system security and lights the little sod that came in here is probably sitting in a pub having a laugh on my dime. 

As i say what a life.

Cheers kevin


----------



## rake60 (Mar 17, 2008)

A private home break in are rare in this area.
It's very small town and redneck to the max!  

A whitetail deer can run pretty fast, yet it's not uncommon to 
see one being pulled from the bed of my truck.
It tends to make a would be intruder question his own speed.

Rick


----------



## shred (Mar 17, 2008)

We've been having some daylight break-ins lately around here, so I did a minor upgrade to the security-- I went by both of the retired neighbors houses, gave them keys and hung out with them for a while. Best security there is-- people that don't go out much and are always home and know what you're up to.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 17, 2008)

My neighbors are pretty good. Always one of them home and we watch out for each other. However, besides the alarm system (and 'other' things)... I have this:








Can't get anywhere near the house without her going nuts. She also has back up:






Eric


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have Dogs for security too, Snoop is the red one and Coco is the brindle. they are getting a bit mean now days, Saturday they had one of my cats and threw it into the air a few times till I went and saved it. Much longer and they would have killed the kitty so im a bit pissed at them right now.






This pup we found and decided to keep her, we named her Daisy.





Dogs can be a pain in the ass at times but nothing has come up missing in years, in fact we have not locked the doors in years.


----------



## georgeseal (Mar 17, 2008)

Steal Here Die Here

There is nothing in here worth dieing for[size=10pt][/size]


----------



## compound driver 2 (Mar 18, 2008)

HI
We have a german shepherd called spooky hes a huge dog and has a set of teeth to be looked at twice. 
When I had the brass work stolen of the fowler the attending police officer informed me had the dog bitten the burglar or attacked him even on my land I would have stood a good chance of being arrested and the dog destroyed. I know this law is enterpreted from county to county in the Uk but to me its painfully stupid.
The latest update from the police is they intend arresting the guy that had a go at me in my workshop but cant seem to find him. Well the day it happened they had him in there car and sent him home on a train!!!!!!! I am speachless I didnt know how to reply to the lady at the police call center.

Cheers kevin


----------



## Bernd (Mar 18, 2008)

You guy's that have male guard dog's. It's very easy to get into your place. All I need to do is bring a female dog in heat with me and I guarantee I'll get past. Use female guard dog's.

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## compound driver 2 (Mar 18, 2008)

all youd need with spooky is a decent size bone and your in for life.

lol


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 18, 2008)

My big female is a mean *****, she is about 15 months and half pit bull, half great dane. We got her at the dog pound for $50 , she had her shots and was already fixed at 8 weeks old.

One day I was out in the shop and some guy on a bicycle came by and came through the gate, he did a 180 and barly made it out before the dogs ate him. He said he was a roofer looking for work. I told him to "get out of here" He was some meth head looking for a target to rip off. He had to be an idiot , I have a deputy sheriff that lives on my same private road.


----------



## rickharris (Mar 18, 2008)

georgeseal  said:
			
		

> Steal Here Die Here
> 
> There is nothing in here worth dieing for[size=10pt][/size]



oh how I wish we had your laws here in the UK - We were burgled in broad daylight - As for my workshop - i keep it so untidy - a) no one but me can find anything b) they look though the window and think he been turned over already - not worth the bother!


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 18, 2008)

Rick,

Please, please, don't pursue the topic of laws any further.

This is a very sore point on my part, and in certain cases could lead to bad reactions on my part, and I just don't want to go down that route again.

Thanks

John


----------



## rickharris (Mar 18, 2008)

OK


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 18, 2008)

Rick,

You are a true gentleman.

Many thanks.

John


----------

